
Transplantees Find Catharsis in Holding Their Old Hearts - wallflower
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/08/heart-to-heart-transplants-therapy/537504/?single_page=true
======
agumonkey
I find it very beautiful and interesting about how relationship between soul
and flesh.

------
rbanffy
I'd totally keep my heart in a jar on the bookshelf, or embalmed and framed,
hanging from the wall.

~~~
dmos62
I'd cuddle with it for good bye and throw it away, but I'm sure my dad would
cover it in silver and keep it on a bookshelf as well. He does that with
insects he finds pretty, weird guy.

------
notimetorelax
This is off topic, I stopped reading any publication that forces me to agree
to adtargeting. They are in a stark violation of the GDPR. There’s no option
to opt out.

~~~
scoot
"Alternatively, you may select "Set My Preferences" to accept (or reject)
specific categories of data processing."

And the privacy settings button appears prominently in the bottom right of the
screen allowing you to change your settings at any time.

The Atlantic appears to be doing things right. Curiously though, if you
disable ad personalisation, you get no ads. I'd be fine with supporting The
Atlantic through advertising, when not being tracked.

~~~
notimetorelax
Thanks, scroll didn’t work for me. Now I see the options on the bottom.

------
rustcharm
They can leave them in San Francisco

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

